# Toilet Training



## Colin41 (Mar 17, 2021)

I have had a female (?) Stimson's Python hatchling 2 weeks ago. It was fed on the day of purchase and again a week later I fed her again after she had shed. 
My problem is that she has not defacated since I have had her. Is that normal or not. 2 weeks without going?
She seems nice and active and healthy looking. She has no trouble if I pick her up, which I have done several times but just few about 5 minutes a time.
She has no large areas down her body to suggest a pile up.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Colin41
If her temps are ok , just be patient. Good luck.


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 17, 2021)

yes thats fine, theyll **** when they want to lol


----------



## Colin41 (Mar 17, 2021)

Many thanks. Being so new to keeping a snake I have heaps to learn.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Just a few added notes to help you with learning. You may sometimes hear people state that a normal healthy snake should defecate 7 to 10 days after eating. That’s just nonsense. It can vary from about 6 days to 6 weeks and still be normal and healthy. 

The time between eating and defecating varies as a result of numerous factors, such as the amount of roughage (indigestible material such as fur and thick, dense bones or teeth), hydration level, prevailing body temperature, level of activity of the snake, and movement over objects. For example, pinkies contain virtually no roughage and can be totally digested and absorbed, leaving no solid wastes to have to get rid of. That’s also a reason why a diet of pinkies alone should not be maintained for any significant time. Water is needed to produce and release digestive juices to do their job, so dehydrayed can significantly slow slow down digestion rate. Activity and movement over objects helps to move digesting food and wastes along through the gut. 

Given it shed and you did not mention any problems there, that would indicate it is appropriately hydrated. Temps have already been mentioned and you have checked for a potential impaction. You can relax and enjoy your critter, as it sounds like you have nothing to worry about, as already stated by others.


----------



## -Adam- (Mar 24, 2021)

Clean the cage out thoroughly. Seems that I find some animals like to save it all up until after the cage is cleaned. ?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 24, 2021)

-Adam- said:


> Clean the cage out thoroughly. Seems that I find some animals like to save it all up until after the cage is cleaned. ?


It literally happens every time I clean out my stimmies enclosure. And now that I'm breeding, I've got twice the mess to clean up!


----------



## CF Constrictor (Mar 26, 2021)

I have found that if i put my oldest carpet out on the lawn about 8 to 10 days after a meal , he will do his duty practicaly every time. If i leave it longer , he will wait till i take him out. My other 2 would rather do it in their enclosures for some reason. Even though i always give them the opertunity.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 20, 2021)

CF Constrictor said:


> I have found that if i put my oldest carpet out on the lawn about 8 to 10 days after a meal , he will do his duty practicaly every time. If i leave it longer , he will wait till i take him out.


That is exactly what I do with my carpet!
It saves so much cleaning!


----------

